# NEW YORK | 100 Claremont Avenue | 142m | 466ft | 42 fl | T/O



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Seminary plans 42-story tower in Morningside Heights*













> A Morningside Heights religious group is planning to build a 42-story tower in its $125 million campus rehabilitation.
> The Union Theological Seminary and developer Lendlease on Friday unveiled details and renderings of the nearly 350,000-square-foot building. The structure, being designed by Robert A.M. Stern Architects, will have a variety of uses and include private condos and space for  the institution.


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Twins. As in Twin Cities. As in Apple and Minneapple. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154097868&postcount=251


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://rew-online.com/plans-filed-for-new-tower-at-uws-seminary-site/



> Lendlease has filed plans for a 42-story mixed-use building within Union Theological Seminary’s campus at 100 Claremont Avenue.
> 
> The plans, filed on December 28, call for *a 466 ft. tall* structure that provides 175 residential units. The building, being developed by Lendlease and its partner L+M Development Partners, will provide more than 250,000 s/f of residential space and 24,000 s/f for a community facility.


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

Riverside Church is 392', so this will be noticeably taller. The Vandewater is 385', but on a hill I believe. This one should still be the tallest thing around Morningside Heights.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

work has begun.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB1SCxISHZp3/


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

New Rendering Revealed for RAMSA's 42-Story Tower Planned at 3041 Broadway in Morningside Heights - New York YIMBY


The first official rendering surfaced in the YIMBY Forums of the 42-story mixed-use condominium building at 3041 Broadway in Morningside Heights.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lendlease, L+M Nab $250M Barings Loan on Morningside Heights Project


The planned 354,000-square-foot development from Lendlease and L+M would meld with Columbia University’s Union Theological Seminary.




commercialobserver.com







> A joint venture between multinational real estate investor and developer Lendlease and developer L+M Development Partners have nabbed $250 million in construction financing from Barings to finance their planned mixed-use project at the site of the Union Theological Seminary in Manhattan’s Morningside Heights neighborhood, according to an announcement today from the joint venture.
> [...]
> As part of their development efforts, Lendlease and L+M have also set aside $5 million to invest in the surrounding Morningside Heights area. The partnership is planning to provide $1.1 million over the next five years to support local community groups. The money will go towards a new fund called the Morningside Heights Community Fund — a partnership between the Morningside Height Community Coalition and the New York Community Trust to “identify and award grants to initiatives that make positive impacts” on the neighborhood, according to its website. The remaining $3.9 million will be doled out once the project is completed, and will “enable social justice programming to develop the next generation of community leaders,” according to information from the borrowers.


----------



## BadHatter (Dec 9, 2014)

As awesome as that building looks I fear it might detract from the awe of the church towers. Having been there myself, the towers feel that much taller that they're the tallest things in a several block radius


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ It may, but I appreciate that they try to make a design that fits quite well.


----------



## WibblyWobbly (Jul 17, 2012)

To me it looks like a housing comission, low quality design with no real thought behind it


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

^ i'm sure many would disagree with that opinion. 

photo by Tectonic


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

DSC09484.jpg by Gotham Parks, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*RAMSA’s 3041 Broadway Soars Past Halfway Mark In Morningside Heights, Manhattan*












































































































RAMSA's 3041 Broadway Soars Past Halfway Mark in Morningside Heights, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction has passed the halfway mark on 3041 Broadway, a 42-story tower from RAMSA and L&M Development Partners in Morningside Heights, Manhattan.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Those wooden containers look to be suspended quite precariously...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 12:*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Upper West Side New Development Round-Up; West Park Presbyterian Church due before Landmarks


The Park Loggia, 15 West 61st Street & 555 West End Avenue : Those hoping to cultivate a sense of community while living amidst the best of New York would be well advised to look to the Upper West Side. The




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

New Renderings Released for RAMSA's Claremont Hall at 100 Claremont Avenue in Morningside Heights, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


New renderings have been released for Claremont Hall, a RAMSA-designed project from L&M, Daiwa House Texas, and Lendlease at 100 Claremont Avenue.



www.newyorkyimby.com






> YIMBY has an exclusive new set of exterior renderings for Claremont Hall, a topped-out 41-story residential and academic tower at 100 Claremont Avenue in Morningside Heights. Designed by Robert A. M. Stern Architects with SLCE Architects as the architect of record and developed by L&M Development Partners, Daiwa House Texas, Inc., and Lendlease, the 354,000-square-foot structure will yield 165 condominiums as well as institutional offices, faculty housing, and classrooms for Union Theological Seminary. Beyer Blinder Belle is handling the renovations of Union Theological Seminary’s Hastings Hall, where students currently reside. Claremont Hall is situated by the corner of Claremont Avenue and West 122nd Street, directly across from Riverside Church, and the tower is being built by Lendlease Construction with the use of air rights from the seminary.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Partners top out mixed-use Columbia apartment/school tower *
Real Estate Weekly _Excerpt_
Oct 13, 2021

Lendlease, L+M Development Partners and Daiwa House Texas, have topped Claremont Hall, their 354,000 s/f academic and residential building adjacent to the Columbia University campus.

Located at 100 Claremont Avenue, the topping out marks the completion of the concrete superstructure phase of the building and brings Claremont Hall to its full 41-story height, marking a significant milestone toward the project’s completion in 2023.

Robert A.M. Stern Architects designed Claremont Hall in collaboration with Union Theological Seminary, a 180-year-old center of theological education, to integrate with the broader campus and surrounding neighborhood.

When fully constructed, Claremont Hall will provide approximately 54,000 s/f of modern classrooms, academic offices and faculty-designated apartments. The remainder of the building comprises approximately 165 condos for sale offering a mix of one-, two-, three- and four-bedrooms.

The new building is targeting the U.S. Green Building Council standards for LEED Gold Certification.

More : Partners top out mixed-use Columbia apartment/school tower | Real Estate Weekly


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

photo by eXodius


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 7

A Day In New York 11th November 2021 by The All-Nite Images, sur Flickr

A Day In New York 11th November 2021 by The All-Nite Images, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Tectonicphoto


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Construction in Manhattan Seen from The Bronx by Edgar Omar, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Morningside Heights rises to prominence as new condos offer more value and sensational views; See new photos of Claremont Hall


Vandewater, 543 West 122nd Street & Claremont Hall, 100 Claremont Avenue : It’s hard for Columbia University students or locals to imagine now, but there was a time when Morningside Heights was nothing but farmland.




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Claremont Hall’s Façade Nears Completion At 100 Claremont Avenue In Morningside Heights, Manhattan*


> Construction is nearing completion on Claremont Hall, a 41-story residential tower at 100 Claremont Avenue in Morningside Heights, Manhattan. Designed by Robert A.M. Stern Architects and SLCE Architects and developed by Lendlease, Daiwa House Texas, and LMXD, an affiliate of L+M Development Partners, the 354,000-square-foot structure will yield 165 condominium units in one- to four-bedroom layouts as well as classrooms, office space, and faculty housing for Union Theological Seminary. Lendlease is the general contractor for the property, which is located by the corner of Claremont Avenue and West 122nd Street.
> 
> At the time of our last construction update in October 2021, the reinforced concrete superstructure had recently passed the halfway mark and the Gothic-inspired dark brick and stone façade was beginning to rise above the podium levels. Since then, the tower has topped out and stands enclosed up to its flat parapet, with nearly all of the windows in place. The construction elevator remains attached to the narrow northern elevation, but should begin disassembly soon.











Claremont Hall's Façade Nears Completion at 100 Claremont Avenue in Morningside Heights, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Construction is nearing completion on Claremont Hall, a 41-story project from Robert A. M. Stern Architects at 100 Claremont Avenue in Morningside Heights.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

IMG_1461 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like buildings in classy style


----------

